# Boo Crew on Church Street - 2019



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to bag our haunt this year but looking forward to going tonight to Boo Crew on Church Street's! .....*HAUNTED CARNIVAL!* and it looks r-e-a-l-l-y cool!!!.....My husband looked at their fb page and said he's probably never seen a pumpkin that big! Yep, the Boo Crew does things in a Big Way. And love the photo of the Dead Dipper ride, looks like one of those wooden rollercoasters--wonder if there's a working rollercoaster up there?--probably knowing them. Carnival games. Should get lots of photos and ideas for this theme for my own carnival one year.

If you live in the San Jose, CA area, they are open tonight (early hours for No Scares for little kids) and Friday night. They will be taking down sets on Saturday but still worth a look at what they did if that's your only opportunity to see it.

Check out their fb site for their photos of the above. https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/ Look under "Posts" if you don't see them--fb has a way of making it not obvious you can see the thread and content without joining and logging in...but you can.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From Halloween Night. This was their 10th year delighting the neighborhood. 37 photos. 

After managing to find parking a couple blocks over and after dropping off food donations for Second Harvest, we find our way to the end of the line, which there always is one! Fun to watch for people’s costumes while passing the time. 




























The Game booths are the first thing you pass to get to the entrance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A close up of the booths, because I know your curious what they did: ring toss, shooting gallery and knock em over.




























And then you see the Boo Crew Dead Dipper rollercoaster and the huge pumpkin face (so cool and so large).










You pass a number of performers along the way. This snake guy would crack the whip periodically.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I always admired people who could walk on stilts!










When it’s your turn you get to stop at the ticket booth and take a ticket. Assume this gives them a head count.










The carnival shoots off dual colored lit smoke plumes, very cool too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow 10 years of amazing construction work and a cool different theme every year. 

More views before you enter.



















Once inside here’s one of the things confronting you.










Next we visit the Psychic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And then on to the clown performers in the Black light tent area.





































And then a diversion!










Got me at this one when I was trying to get a pic of this guy and not aware of my surroundings! Then on to wardrobe. Sorry not the best photo as the flash went offcand overexposed while I tried to digitally adjust afterwards.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You then enter a mirror like passage. Ceiling looked like crumpled mylar maybe.










On to the next area, a vortex tunnel. This was really cool and the LED lights gave off a nice rotating effect. 










At the end was the endless mirror.










And time for the Side Show acts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A look up at the Boo Crew Dead Dipper rollercoaster track.










And out we go back into the real world and a line of people waiting to get in.

On the way out took this last photo to show there are people’s home behind the facade. This is a neighbor’s, while the house next door is completely surrounded by the carnival.










The End! ...until next year. Happy Halloween.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They announced last night that they aren't doing anything this year. 😭


----------

